# Bergwerk Faunus 2003-2004 - Größe d. Bremsscheibe



## maddin. (25. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Verträgt das Faunus neben 160er Scheiben auch die 180er Durchmesser hinten?

Habe einen Faunus Rahmen, bei dem der Hinterbau (Sattelstrebe) bereits oberhalb der Bremssattelaufnahme durch ein verschweißtes Blech verstärkt ist, falls dies ein Kriterium sein sollte.

Danke für die Infos


----------



## wozibo (26. März 2013)

Ich hatte an meinem Faunus über mehrere Jahre hinten eine 190mm Scheibe (Louise FR). Vor ca. einem Jahr habe ich auf 180mm (Avid Elixir) gewechselt. 

Bisher keinerlei Probleme, aber eine 'Garantie' ist das natürlich nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

